# Video Lesson - Balance



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Yet another of the video's I did recently. Again these are absolutely free and I'm not trying to sell you anything. I just want to help you play better.

This video is on the balance through your swing. What is it, how do you improve it, and how does it affect your swing. I hope you find this helpful. Feel free to comment or ask questions.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Balance


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Another interesting video, but that guy in the background with the noisy driver has a tendency to distract from your presentation. If you got any more of these, keep em coming , you got my interest.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Another interesting video, but that guy in the background with the noisy driver has a tendency to distract from your presentation. If you got any more of these, keep em coming , you got my interest.


Noises compliments of the Nike SQ.


----------

